
ISP Accountability – Tracking Throttling and Bandwidth - bahhudson
https://medium.com/@bahudso/tracking-throttling-blocking-8bde5d8e7515
======
DrScump
I don't understand the premise. If your ISP is not implementing neutrality,
then it can prioritize small traffic like pings above large-volume traffic
such as downloads or streaming, so response to a ping says nothing about
available throughput, just connection quality.

It's like turning on your water tap, getting a drop immediately, then
concluding you have the maximum possible water pressure for a day's worth of
laundry.

~~~
bahhudson
I completely agree. My methods are not thorough enough to truly test for real
throttling. That's why we need better tools for tracking such abuse by ISPs

